# no mouse/keyboard on USB2, USB3 is working

## emc

Hi,

After kernel upgrade 3.10.17-geek to 3.12.1-geek. Connecting to USB2 keyboard and mouse thru keyborad USB Hub (nothing in dmesg), but is working via USB3:

```
[ 2578.892124] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 2578.892137] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 2578.899495] xhci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2578.899521] xhci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2578.899544] xhci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2579.302044] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 14 using xhci_hcd

[ 2579.324668] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=1002

[ 2579.324684] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2579.324691] usb 3-1: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[ 2579.324697] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Dell

[ 2579.325061] usb 3-1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 1024 microframes, ep desc says 2040 microframes

[ 2579.327712] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2579.327935] hub 3-1:1.0: 3 ports detected

[ 2579.602173] usb 3-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 15 using xhci_hcd

[ 2579.624843] usb 3-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2002

[ 2579.624858] usb 3-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2579.624865] usb 3-1.1: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

[ 2579.624872] usb 3-1.1: Manufacturer: Dell

[ 2579.625259] usb 3-1.1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 128 microframes, ep desc says 192 microframes

[ 2579.625275] usb 3-1.1: ep 0x82 - rounding interval to 256 microframes, ep desc says 384 microframes

[ 2579.630448] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/0000:07:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.1/3-1.1:1.0/input/input22

[ 2579.630821] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.000D: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:07:00.0-1.1/input0

[ 2579.635523] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/0000:07:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.1/3-1.1:1.1/input/input23

[ 2579.636054] hid-generic 0003:413C:2002.000E: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:07:00.0-1.1/input1

[ 2579.721964] usb 3-1.3: new low-speed USB device number 16 using xhci_hcd

[ 2579.747645] usb 3-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c03e

[ 2579.747656] usb 3-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2579.747660] usb 3-1.3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 2579.747664] usb 3-1.3: Manufacturer: Logitech

[ 2579.747900] usb 3-1.3: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[ 2579.753012] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.2/0000:07:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.3/3-1.3:1.0/input/input24

[ 2579.766723] hid-generic 0003:046D:C03E.000F: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:07:00.0-1.3/input0
```

I tried compare kernel's configs, but hard to tell for me, previous config (| grep USB):

```
# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_BCMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_USBIP_CORE=m

CONFIG_USBIP_VHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USBIP_HOST=m

# CONFIG_USBIP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM2_USB is not set

# CONFIG_LINE6_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ENESTORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WPAN_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set
```

and new on:

```
# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBTV is not set

# Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# USB HID support

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD_DEBUGGING is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FUSBH200_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_BCMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_USBIP_CORE=m

CONFIG_USBIP_VHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USBIP_HOST=m

# CONFIG_USBIP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM2_USB is not set

# CONFIG_LINE6_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ENESTORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WPAN_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BTMTK is not set
```

If you compare side-to-side, only few options is different: that:

in older I had:

```
CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y
```

I don't know where those options are in config tree

and:

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y
```

and now (in new kernel) oldconfig set it to module:

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m
```

(anyway I'm not sure if I need it?

Any idea how to fix USB2 problem?

----------

## Jaglover

You have EHCI as module, is it loaded?

----------

## Irom

Same for me from 3.10.17-gentoo to 3.12.0-gentoo. lsusb did show the hubs, but not the plugged-in devices. I tried unloading and loading ehci_hcd, ehci_pci, ohci_hcd, uhci_hcd and xhci_hcd.

My USB controllers are AMD SB850 and "NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller".

I also did the .config-diff. The only obvious thing are the lines

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

which are missing from the new .config, and which are "no" in a menuconfig search. These options have no prompt.

Edit: sorry, this information was already in the OP.

Edit 2: The comment in the section of drivers/usb/Kconfig which defines these options says: "These are unused now, remove them once they are no longer selected"

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc,

Mice and Keyboards are USB1.1 Low speed devices. 

On some USB hardware you can use ehci-hcd with transaction translation enabled.  Thats off in both of your kernels, so while its interesting its not your issue.

The USB1 driver always works. Thats ohci-hcd as long as your USB chipset is not Intel or VIA.

Some keyboards and mice need extra drivers.

What does lspci say about your USB root hubs?

What does lsusb say about your mice and keyboards?

----------

## emc

while connected to USB2 port:

```
# lsmod | grep hci

xhci_hcd               92049  0 

ohci_hcd               16168  0 

ehci_pci                3272  0 

ehci_hcd               32962  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               136283  7 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd

ahci                   21984  4 

libahci                18636  1 ahci
```

Keyboard/mouse do not work.

```
# lspci -k

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

07:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8488

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_hcd
```

```
# lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M

# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b26f Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
```

And when I connect keyboard/mous to USB3:

```
# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b26f Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 413c:1002 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 009: ID 413c:2002 Dell Computer Corp. SK-8125 Keyboard

Bus 003 Device 010: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse (M-BT58)

# lsusb -t

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 5000M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 8, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/3p, 12M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 9, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

        |__ Port 1: Dev 9, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 12M

        |__ Port 3: Dev 10, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 2, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=uvcvideo, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/5p, 480M
```

----------

## emc

I can see OHCI is loaded:

```
gopher emc # dmesg | grep ohci

[    6.066939] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
```

But in lspci (prevous post) for 00:12.0 and 00:13.0 there are no kernel driver/module inuse, this could be a reason, but why isn't use since lsmod shows is loaded?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc, 

It isn't working as tho OHCI driver has not picked up your USB1 hardware.

Some hardware is fussy about the module load ordep

```
# lsmod | grep hci

xhci_hcd               92049  0

ohci_hcd               16168  0

ehci_pci                3272  0

ehci_hcd               32962  1 ehci_pci 
```

The last loaded module is at the top of the list.

Remove ehci_hcd  and ohci_hcd then load them is the opposite order - does that work?

```
00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci 
```

I have one of those.  It has Trasaction Translation hardware. Turn on 

```
# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set 
```

and OHCI support is not required.

----------

## emc

```
gopher emc # rmmod ehci_pci ehci_hcd ohci_hcd

gopher emc # modprobe ohci_hcd

gopher emc # modprobe ehci_hcd                                                  

gopher emc # lsmod | grep hci

ohci_hcd               16168  0 

ehci_hcd               32962  0 

xhci_hcd               92049  0 

usbcore               136283  6 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,xhci_hcd

ahci                   21984  4 

libahci                18636  1 ahci
```

And it doesn't work, so try rmove ohci suport and add those two 'TT'

By removing OHCI support you ment disable all of them?:

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y 
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc,

Those symbols are not all visible to users. Just 

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m 
```

is enough.

Have you been changing the .config file with $EDITOR?

If so its been destroyed.  You must use make menuconfig or one of its friends.

----------

## emc

OK I will recompile kernel I let you know.

I know is different topic, but maybe you know I have problem with mouse when laptop is on battery my mouse is turn off when is not use in 2-3 sec. (plug out/in fix problem) After emerging powertop it was advised to enable USB_POWER_SAVE something in kernel. Anyway it was warning in menuconfig that some mouse can't be enabled after turn power off for USB port. Can I keep kernel option only for some USB port?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc,

Powersave is an all or nothing thing.

Do some battery life tests with and without powersave for your use case.

Maybe the battery life is very little different?

----------

## emc

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> emc,
> 
> Those symbols are not all visible to users. Just 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Still I have no working USB keyboard with USB hub (with mouse connected). Setup working only when connected to USB3 port.

```
gopher linux # cat .config | grep TT | grep USB

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y
```

and

```
gopher linux # cat .config | grep HCD | grep USB

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

CONFIG_USBIP_VHCI_HCD=m
```

with keyboard connected to USB3:

```
gopher linux # lsmod | grep hci

xhci_hcd               72282  0 

ehci_pci                3328  0 

ehci_hcd               33184  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               128272  6 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd

ahci                   22024  4 

libahci                18692  1 ahci
```

I tried as well that:

```
gopher linux # rmmod ehci_pci ehci_hcd ohci_hcd 

rmmod: ERROR: Module ohci_hcd is not currently loaded

gopher linux # modprobe ohci_hcd 

modprobe: FATAL: Module ohci_hcd not found.

gopher linux # modprobe ehci_hcd 

gopher linux # lsmod | grep hci                                                                                                                                             

ehci_hcd               33184  0 

xhci_hcd               72282  0 

usbcore               128272  5 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ehci_hcd,usbhid,xhci_hcd

ahci                   22024  4 

libahci                18692  1 ahci
```

Connectic keyborad to USB2 port I see only:

```
[  894.941253] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 5

[  894.941268] usb 3-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 6

[  895.165712] usb 3-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 7
```

Any more ideas? It drives me crazy....

----------

